

Flash Lite ported to the iPhone - fromedome
http://www.iphoneatlas.com/2008/07/02/flash-lite-ported-to-the-iphone/

======
fromedome
More analysis here:

[http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/adobe-flash-running-on-
an...](http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/adobe-flash-running-on-an-apple-
iphone-sort-of-aapl-adbe-)

